# J M Boswell tobacco?



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Just tried some Countryside received in a nps trade. Found it veryt enjoyable. Plan on ordering more.

Also tried Sweet Tea. Not bad for an aromatic.

Any other recommendations for Boswell blends to try?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

If you like Latkia try Northwoods. You will get all the flavor and no bite. I think it is his best blend.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I second Northwoods.

For aromatics, his Boswell's Best is very good. Classic vanilla-ish all day smoke aromatic, I'll order more of this eventually.

For "cherry aromatics" his Pennsylvania's Dutch Treat has been called "the cherry blend by which all other cherry blends are judged." It's very good, but very flavorful. If you're not into aromatics much, it can be a bit heavy. His Bear blend is good too, in the same realm, but with a little less cherry, a little more, something else. Can't quite remember now.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got some Northwoods i'll send for you to try.

Boswell prides themselves in their aromatic blends, and rightfully so. I've had the best experience with Penn. Dutch Treat and Berry Cobbler, so those for sure are a must. Heck, i'll throw in some Berry Cobbler with the Northwoods too, let you decide for yourself.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a question for the Boswell fans among you. Does Boswell actually create his blends in the same way as say C&D, or are they modified/rebranded bulk brands from other suppliers? I was wondering about things such as the use of PG, etc.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

indigosmoke said:


> I have a question for the Boswell fans among you. Does Boswell actually create his blends in the same way as say C&D, or are they modified/rebranded bulk brands from other suppliers? I was wondering about things such as the use of PG, etc.


I beleive he blends them all on site. A lot of shops still do that.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I do not like aro's, but I have heard nothing but good about Boswell's aromatics. Man I may have to hit him up some time to try some out. Isn't he the fella who has Christmas Cookie, or something like that.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mitch said:


> I do not like aro's, but I have heard nothing but good about Boswell's aromatics. Man I may have to hit him up some time to try some out. Isn't he the fella who has Christmas Cookie, or something like that.


Yes, Christmas Cookie is one of his blends.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I beleive he blends them all on site. A lot of shops still do that.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I was just on his site, FACT: they are blended at his store.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mitch said:


> I was just on his site, FACT: they are blended at his store.


Excellent. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Christmas Cookie, Pensylvania Dutch Treat, Berry Cobbler, Boswell's Best are all fantastic. Christmas Cookie is my absolute favorite. For the Berry Cobbler and the Dutch Treat I recommend leaving it out for about an hour or so before you smoke it.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Hawnted said:


> Christmas Cookie, Pensylvania Dutch Treat, Berry Cobbler, Boswell's Best are all fantastic. Christmas Cookie is my absolute favorite. For the Berry Cobbler and the Dutch Treat I recommend leaving it out for about an hour or so before you smoke it.


LOL, with names like that, I think I want to put it in a cereal bowl with some ice cream and eat it.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Mitch said:


> LOL, with names like that, I think I want to put it in a cereal bowl with some ice cream and eat it.


Very true! I like aromatics, and I know a lot of people on here do not. I just finished the noobie sampler trade and have been trying some other tobaccos and am enjoying them all.

I still love aros though.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Mitch said:


> I do not like aro's, but I have heard nothing but good about Boswell's aromatics. Man I may have to hit him up some time to try some out. Isn't he the fella who has Christmas Cookie, or something like that.


I have only had a couple of his aromatics...But I remember his sweet tea both smelling and tasting like sweet tea. Often the taste does not come through in aromatics as much as the smell. A lot of people rave about the Christmas Cookie. That may be next on my list to try from there.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I have only had a couple of his aromatics...But I remember his sweet tea both smelling and tasting like sweet tea. Often the taste does not come through in aromatics as much as the smell. A lot of people rave about the Christmas Cookie. That may be next on my list to try from there.


I am the same way with aro's. They smell yummy, but when I smoke them I taste a crappy air freshener.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mitch said:


> I am the same way with aro's. They smell yummy, but when I smoke them I taste a crappy air freshener.


I think that what it really boils down to is the type of aros and personal preference of course. At first I was decidely anti-aro, having only tried B&M bulk blends, crappy drugstore pouches, and Town Topic from McC. However, when I tried Autumn Evening from C&D and Connoisseur's Blend from Peterson I decided that some aros do make the grade. Then there is Grey Havens...aro, vaper, burper, vaburper, some combination of all four, I don't know, but I do know I like it! I also like navy/rum blends, such as McB Navy Flake and C&D After Hours Flake which I know some classify as aromatics as well. Another one I have my eye on is GLP's Barbary Coast. But that's what I love about pipe tobacco...so many choices, flavors, and smoking experiences. It's so much fun to explore and discover what you like and don't like.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I think that what it really boils down to is the type of aros and personal preference of course. At first I was decidely anti-aro, having only tried B&M bulk blends, crappy drugstore pouches, and Town Topic from McC. However, when I tried Autumn Evening from C&D and Connoisseur's Blend from Peterson I decided that some aros do make the grade. Then there is Grey Havens...aro, vaper, burper, vaburper, some combination of all four, I don't know, but I do know I like it! I also like navy/rum blends, such as McB Navy Flake and C&D After Hours Flake which I know some classify as aromatics as well. Another one I have my eye on is GLP's Barbary Coast. But that's what I love about pipe tobacco...so many choices, flavors, and smoking experiences. It's so much fun to explore and discover what you like and don't like.


Several of those you mention I like, but I guess I don't look at them as aro's. I know some consider them an aro. I like McB Plumcake. I really like GLP's Barbary coast, which I consider a vapor. When I think of aro, I am thinking things with words like, cookie, cherry, etc in the name. I do like this one aro that has hazelnut in it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mitch said:


> Several of those you mention I like, but I guess I don't look at them as aro's. I know some consider them an aro. I like McB Plumcake. I really like GLP's Barbary coast, which I consider a vapor. When I think of aro, I am thinking things with words like, cookie, cherry, etc in the name. I do like this one aro that has hazelnut in it.


Good points. How strong is the perique in Barbary Coast? I have been wanting to try BC but don't like blends heavy in perique.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

BTW - I sent an email to Boswell's asking if they use PG as a vehicle for their casings/toppings or as a preservative and received a nice reply. The good news is the do not add PG to any of their blends. A point in their favor in my opinion. I'll have to put together an order and try some of their blends.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hawnted said:


> Christmas Cookie, Pensylvania Dutch Treat, Berry Cobbler, Boswell's Best are all fantastic. Christmas Cookie is my absolute favorite. For the Berry Cobbler and the Dutch Treat I recommend leaving it out for about an hour or so before you smoke it.


I have all of these blends and really enjoy them.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Good points. How strong is the perique in Barbary Coast? I have been wanting to try BC but don't like blends heavy in perique.


It's not vary strong, vary tasty. I am not a fan of strong perique that gets really spicy, but I don't feel this way about this one. This is actually the tobacco that turned me onto perique.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mitch said:


> It's not vary strong, vary tasty. I am not a fan of strong perique that gets really spicy, but I don't feel this way about this one. This is actually the tobacco that turned me onto perique.


Thanks for the info. Looks like BC will be a part of my next order from smokingpipes.com.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm a fan of a few Boswell's blends. I like Northwoods, Christmas Cookie, Berry Cobbler, and Spice and Nice.

CC and BC smell amazing when you first open them, don't try to eat the BC...


----------

